
Joe Lycett: Comedian changes his name to Hugo Boss - amcrouch
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51703859
======
vidarh
Changing your name in the UK is fascinating.

Despite the official looking document he is holding, anyone can issue such a
document themselves - it is not handled by a government office, but several
companies uses official sounding names to issue documents that look official.

You technically can just start using a name - a deed poll document just makes
it easier to get people to accept that the change is real. Some entities may
demand that you "enroll" the deed poll document with the courts - basically,
just submit it to the Royal Courts so that it gets put in the official record.
This is not a legal requirement at all, but just a way for those institutions
to ensure that you're not just creating an identity that you have no intention
of using in other contexts by putting it on record somewhere searchable.

Technically a deed poll is just a signed declaration without a counterpart
where the party states an intent, and not specific to a name change. In the
case of a name change, it's just a statement of intent to use the new name and
cease usage of the old name.

------
aaron695
If you find this funny or interesting "King Cnut" is also an interesting
little doco about a war with fcuk.

It's not what it first seems -

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5824910/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5824910/)

It's explained in the doco but "Cnut Sweynsson, known as Cnut the Great or
Canute, was king of Denmark"

